# Needed Sound Driver for HP compaq Dx2280 MT



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello frends I have two Desktop PC of Hp (Compaq presario SG1008IL & Compaq dx2280 MT) . Recently I have formatted both the system. I have downloaded audio and video drivers from HP website. Now the problem is both system take video drivers fine but when I install audio drivers (both have diferent auido  drivers) all goes well. I get message setup complete do you want to restart. After restarting system I can't hear any sound. I go to control panel/ sound and audio devices, there it show no audio driver installed.I don't know why. I have downloaded right audio drivers from HP website. Plz help me 

Give me sound drivers If any body have


----------



## TAHARNAA (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Needed Sound Driver for HP compaq Dx2280 MT (Resolved)*

All you need after driver setup is to execute an update from HP to the Audio driver for Windows XP Pro SP2 users
Update link : ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32001-32500/sp32395.exe 
Good luck


----------

